
Quantum Up Close: What is a browser engine? - nachtigall
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/05/quantum-up-close-what-is-a-browser-engine/
======
Scaevolus
The Mozilla wiki has a better summary: "Quantum is not a new web browser.
Quantum is Mozilla's project to build the next-generation web engine for
Firefox users, building on the Gecko engine as a solid foundation. Quantum
will leverage the fearless concurrency of Rust and high-performance components
of Servo to bring more parallelization and GPU offloading to Firefox."

It's a gradual inclusion of Servo's highly-parallel implementations into
Firefox while maintaining compatibility. It's a very ambitious project, but is
_why_ Mozilla funds Rust development-- migrating from C++ to another language
is a huge undertaking.

------
stared
If you get lured here, because you want to have some quantum (mechanics) in
your browser, go here: [http://quantumgame.io/](http://quantumgame.io/) ;)

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
There's also this simulation of(and actual access to) a 2-qbit quantum
computer.

[http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/engagement...](http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/engagement/qcloud/computer/)

~~~
NTripleOne
I have no idea what I am doing. :(

